# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA TAMBEÑA

## Polinizaciones

Hola a todos, tengo a la venta 25 quintales aproximadamente de semilla de alfalfa del Valle de Tambo, AREQUIPA, cualquier consulta por INBOX, se hacen envios a cualquier parte del pais. 
SaludosTemas similares: Vendo semilla de maralfalfa VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje) Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades Vendo semilla de ajo napuri

----------


## hortach

INFORMACION ALFALFA TAMBEÑA, MI E-MAIL info@hortach.com

----------

